# AGR Redemption For A Roomette



## RailFanLNK (Feb 9, 2009)

In the summer of 2010 I will be taking Amtrak from LNK to SAS. On the way "to" SAS I plan on driving to KCY and boarding at 7am to STL, I will then catch the TE from there to SAS. On the way back, the Amtrak site says I can take the TE to Springfield IL and then board a bus to Galesburg and then transfer to the CZ. If I choose to cash in 20000 points for a roomette, the roomette will also be on the CZ even though there's a bus in between correct? Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, as long as you can enter on the website "FROM" and "TO" and have choices come up, you can book ANY of those choices as an AGR award - no matter if it includes a train, bus or hop & jump!  What you can't do is enter something as a multi-city booking, and get it for the same "cost".


----------



## wayman (Feb 11, 2009)

RailFanLNK said:


> In the summer of 2010 I will be taking Amtrak from LNK to SAS. On the way "to" SAS I plan on driving to KCY and boarding at 7am to STL, I will then catch the TE from there to SAS. On the way back, the Amtrak site says I can take the TE to Springfield IL and then board a bus to Galesburg and then transfer to the CZ. If I choose to cash in 20000 points for a roomette, the roomette will also be on the CZ even though there's a bus in between correct? Thanks!


You'll even get to travel "first-class" on the bus, Al. But I think the only benefit is that if the bus breaks down, you can show your ticket and not have to get out and help push with all the coach passengers


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 11, 2009)

wayman said:


> You'll even get to travel "first-class" on the bus, Al. But I think the only benefit is that if the bus breaks down, you can show your ticket and not have to get out and help push with all the coach passengers


No, your "benefit" of first-class on the bus is that you get to visit Prince, WV *3 times* in 1 night! :lol:

That's what happened to me last October while being bus-tituted during the #50 debacle!  Our bus was out on the Interstate about an hour away, when they "realized" that Access Bob was still aboard the train - and our bus was the only one sent that was wheelchair lift equipped! So we had to turn around, drive back to the train, pick up Bob and return to the same spot 2 1/2 hours later!


----------



## wayman (Feb 11, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> wayman said:
> 
> 
> > You'll even get to travel "first-class" on the bus, Al. But I think the only benefit is that if the bus breaks down, you can show your ticket and not have to get out and help push with all the coach passengers
> ...


If Al visits Prince, WV, even once between Springfield, IL, and Galesburg, IL, he's in for one helluva bus ride!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 11, 2009)

wayman said:


> If Al visits Prince, WV, even once between Springfield, IL, and Galesburg, IL, he's in for one helluva bus ride!


Hey, you never know! (I heard they were going to start a new bus route from Springfield to Galesburg that eliminates a backup move, and it will operate via Prince and Nashville!  Maybe I heard wrong, and it was a new train!)


----------

